# Badgrammar's 1,000 grammatically correct gems



## Chaska Ñawi

Badgrammar,

Thank you for your 1,000 thoughtful and helpful posts, and for the glimpses you give us of your life and of you!

If this is what you can do in only a thousand posts, I'm waiting with bated breath for the next batch.

Many congratulations and thanks,
Chaska Ñawi


----------



## danielfranco

Cool!
Congratulations on your first postiverssary!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, badgrammar! 

Carlo


----------



## la reine victoria

Well done Badgrammar.  Hearty congratulations.  I always enjoy your posts.

Here is my gift to you.  It should encourage you.  Available in other colours if this is not to your taste - let me know.  




Luv,
LRV


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Question. Answer: not you!
Not that bad, Badgrammar. I always learn something reading your posts.
Un petit cadeau 100% français (*) pour toi . 

(*) Merci à Geve pour l'idée...


----------



## badgrammar

Thanks, gracias, grazzi et bien sûr, merci!  

Thank you all for helping me spend my time on this d@mn computer when I probably should be doing all kinds of other things !  What can I say, it's addictive!

I have to admit, I get a lot out of it too !


----------



## geve

Toutes mes félicitations to an essential ingredient of this forum and a fellow parisienne! ​ 

Je crois que Karine a oublié un petit quelque chose avec son cadeau.​


----------



## badgrammar

Tu sais ce qui me fait craquer! Bravo, en passant, à vous tous aussi!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your pots, Badgrammar.


----------



## badgrammar

Fernando said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your pots, Badgrammar.



I hope you enjoy my pans as well


----------



## Fernando

Sure! You are a master of language handicraft.


----------



## french4beth

Congratulations, badgrammar - keep up the great posts!

One thing we'll never see on your posts: here

Here's a little present for you!



Regards,
Beth​


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Badgrammar
 Joyeux premier postiversaire ​


----------



## badgrammar

Aw, shucks, thanks everybody!  It does feel nice to have all your congratulations, I have to admit!!!


----------



## heidita

I only see you on English only. Always fun to read!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## badgrammar

Danke dir, Heidita! Wenn du sehst mir in die/der/das Deutshe forum, dann du werde wissen, warum ich heisse "Badgrammar".  I first found ths site when I needed a translation for a short film into German (if you send me a PM, maybe I'll try to send you a link so you can see me speaking German in this skit that Rolf and a coule of others helped me translate - Viel viel lustig!).


----------



## fenixpollo

Hope I that you be having a excellent time in the celebration of you're thousands post. 

Happy Potsiversary, badgrammar.


----------



## badgrammar

Thanks again to you all, I'm leaving for Texas tomorrow, hope ya'll won't miss me too badly - I'll be sitting in a lawn chair somewhere on the golf coast for the next three weeks (lustily sipping margaritas, no doubt )!  Hope you all have a great summer! 

Fenix, looks like you've been dipping into the tequila already!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Badgrammar!

In honor of your first 1000 posts, allow me to give you  a small, fun present. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Outsider

Félicitations, Badgrammar. 
Je m'excuse de vous avoir défamé récemment. ​


----------



## Fernita

*Congratulations Badgrammarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Please, could you make at least one grammatical mistake just to know you´re human? *

*A huge hug,*
*Fernita.*​


----------

